# Adopted Two Bunnies



## newbiebunny (Mar 15, 2015)

Well I did it I adopted two bunnies. They are a bonded pair, boy and girl 4 years old they have been at the shelter for 2yrs. We were told they are very friendly, the male more than the female and litterbox trained. The male is called Luna and female snowflake. They both came right over and let me pet them and I was able to hold the male he was very calm the whole time. Once at home they seem to like the size of their new place they have a 10' by 8' area of empty bedroom. They explored everything and jumped right into the litterbox. Looking forward to them getting to know me.


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats! Have fun getting to know your new friends!


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 15, 2015)

Awww! How sweet!
Be sure to post pics!


----------



## Azerane (Mar 16, 2015)

They sound like a wonderful pair. Would love to see photos when you get a chance


----------



## newbiebunny (Mar 16, 2015)

I hope I added these pictures correctly.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jun 2, 2016)

Awe what lovely bunnies, so glad they have a good home now after being at the shelter for two years.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 2, 2016)

:goodjob


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jun 2, 2016)

:bunnyheart

That is awesome! They sound like great new additions to your family!


----------

